# Help with info...Red Snapper bite went cold



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

Had to postpone our snapper trip yesterday to around midday instead of early morning fishing due to weather. We hit every private snapper hole I got east of casino beach all the way to the edge, about 8 spots. Almost every spot was loaded with snapper on the bottom graph, but we just keep catching big big Triggerfish instead of Red Snapper. And I haven’t ever really ever caught Triggerfish on any of these spots before, all had big snappper since the season opened. Limits in 15 minutes kinda spots. Tried cigs, cut Bonita, cut Spanish, and menhaden whole and cut. Any ideas what happened, as I want to take some kids back out the week???? No, the spots are not fished out.....Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Send me the numbers on the "spots" and i will go see what the problem is....(hehehehe)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Go lighter on your leader. Smaller hooks buried in the bait.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Try BIG baits. Filet a bonito, use an 8 inch hard tail etc. Keep them higher in the water column. Try chumming them to the surface


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I thought triggerfish were endangered, don't give out your numbers, the feds might close the whole area! 
Some days they bite better than others. Had a diver with me on a spot like you describe, bottom machine lit up with very little action. He went down and brought up some big red confirmation of what we thought, said it was covered up. Chumming, free lining and what MRFISH said will help on those days.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

The bite yesterday afternoon was challenging. Went to a couple of those guaranteed coops that I haven’t fished yet since trigger season, and they barely marked up. Bite was slow and our limit of fish were mid grade. I’m blaming the full moon and will circle back in a week or so and check those spots again. 
Some nice mangroves coming to the surface under this moon though, I tHink they respond to the moon cycle differently than other fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah we were on the "honey hole" last weekend. Slow bite, but the chum bag and big chunks of bobo turned them on. Didn't catch a decent snapper deeper that 30 ft in 90 ft of water.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

I switch to drifting back big chunks of bonito. Get some menhaden or whatnot and cut into small pieces and let them float back. I will cut 5 or so and leave gaps between each drop. You should be able to see ARS coming up to check out the chunks. This works on public spots and those private periods/coops. This is one of 3 caught on a very public spot(8 boats very close) that no one else even boated a fish the entire time we were there.


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

I am thinking part of my problem was I switch to all braid line even up to my eggsinker and swivel. Didn’t use a top shot of mono and I think snapper got shy of it ??? I did have 60 lb 4 foot leader flora carbon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

GROUPER GHETTO said:


> I am thinking part of my problem was I switch to all braid line even up to my eggsinker and swivel. Didn’t use a top shot of mono and I think snapper got shy of it ??? I did have 60 lb 4 foot leader flora carbon.


I use 5 feet of 40lb Seaguar. I'll switch to 20lb if need be. And I use Spiderwire Invisibraid. I only put a mono topshot on reels that I troll with. I love braid for bottom fishing. More sensitive and easier to come tight quicker. Less stretch than mono.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

I use braid on everything. Braid straight to swivel to 60lb floro. switched to braid years ago when bass fishing downsouth and can't see switching back


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Big live baits, smallest tackle you get away with. Snapper like Carolina Skiffs the best, they come running up like lost puppy dogs.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You have to chum and chum some more. You will catch the largest fish without trying. This is how to do it.

Get a cheap spinning reel and throw out a stinky dead Cigar minnow. No weights. 

It will catch the big ones.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude. Problem = Full Moon. Fish at night +/- 1-2 days of full moon. They were already stuffed


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Just like deer fish around 11 -1 on a full moon. Snapper can be a little tough sometimes.


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

We went with 30 lb floracarbon with no weight and chummed um up to the motor. All limited out in 15 minutes with several over 15lbs. I think I could have gaff a few in the Chum line next to the motor. Thanks Guys for the help.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you know where to catch triggers when they open tomorrow. Or did the FWC change it?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

zodiac470 said:


> At least you know where to catch triggers when they open tomorrow. Or did the FWC change it?





nope


http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/triggerfish/


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> nope
> 
> 
> http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/triggerfish/


I lost my place on the calendar. That's what happens after too many beers.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Ummm that link says triggers are closed in June and July. Am I missing something?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bluecape said:


> Ummm that link says triggers are closed in June and July. Am I missing something?





nope


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Bluecape said:


> Ummm that link says triggers are closed in June and July. Am I missing something?


Someone is pulling our collective leg.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I am far from an expert, but have found when the snappers get wary, moving to longer, lighter fluorocarbon leaders, moving the sinker further away from the bait, better bait, and chum seems to help them recover from lockjaw. I love braid, but a fluoro leader is a must.


----------

